# Eagle on the grill



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Kevin's post made me think of this.

I don't know how it survived. One tough bird.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I saw the title on this thread and figured to find it in the recipe section. :shocked:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

When you said "eagle on the grill" I though I better come check out your recipe.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

My cousin had one come threw his windshield on a 1972 Blazer. Clawed the **** out of him. Vic


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. That's incredible !


----------

